# NFPA Mailings



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Anyone every try, or have success at, getting the NFPA to quit sending mailings? I swear you could cover a couple acres with all the paper they send me in a year's time. They are absolutely the biggest junk mail sender I get mail from. Any ideas?


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Change to a post office box and then never go pick up your mail.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Somehow I stopped receiving them. Not sure how that happened, but I'm quite happy to keep it that way.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

MTW said:


> Somehow I stopped receiving them. Not sure how that happened, but I'm quite happy to keep it that way.


They read your posts here and realized you are not really an electrician?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

macmikeman said:


> They read your posts here and realized you are not really an electrician?


Best post ever. :thumbup::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

MTW said:


> Somehow I stopped receiving them. Not sure how that happened, but I'm quite happy to keep it that way.


 The NFPA just dispatched one of these towards your house:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Big John said:


> The NFPA just dispatched one of these towards your house:


And a second shift at the post office to process it. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

a year or two after I quit my membership I only get something once a month or so. I think maybe the key is to change your address and info before you quit your membership, so it goes to 1600 pennsylvania ave or somewhere like that.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I just sent the following:

From: Marc Shunk
Sent: Saturday, January 04, 2014 4:14 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Please remove me from your mailing list

Please, in the interest of the environment and my personal sanity, please do the right thing and remove me from your mailing list. The NFPA, regrettably, is the #1 sender of junk mail to my address. 

My name and address is:
Marc Shunk
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Chambersburg, PA 17201

Thanks!
-marc


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

They are a very close 2nd to the NRA stuff I get sent to the house. Countless emails have never put a dent in the stuff these two organizations send out.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I call the US Mail the "Trash Delivery Service." Easily 3/4 of the mail I receive goes from the mailbox directly into the garbage. 

We really need a "Do Not Mail" list.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Big John said:


> I call the US Mail the "Trash Delivery Service." Easily 3/4 of the mail I receive goes from the mailbox directly into the garbage.
> 
> We really need a "Do Not Mail" list.


I remember a news story in the 80's where a guy signed up for all the junk mail he could get, and heated his house with it all winter. I wonder if anyone still does that? I remember they used to sell gizmo's that you could tightly roll newspapers into fire logs.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I get the NFPA junk mail twice as bad. I get it at home and at the office.
I get the same exact mailings at both locations at the same time !


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> Anyone every try, or have success at, getting the NFPA to quit sending mailings? I swear you could cover a couple acres with all the paper they send me in a year's time. They are absolutely the biggest junk mail sender I get mail from. Any ideas?



Dear Mr. James Shannon

Today marks what is easily the thousandth time i've received your NFPA mailings in the last few decades.
One really needs to acknowledge your organizations incessant efforts of solicitation, fortunately for you, you've assumed a non profit postal rate. Otherwise one would be led to suspect the expenditure of cumulative postage approaching your entry dues.

But i digress, addressing your first request ,your letter states the following, and is signed by you personally (and i quote)
_Steve, please reply to me personally in care of:
NFPA, 11 Tracy Drive, Avon Mass. 02322
James M Shannon, President & CEO_ (end quote)
I must insist the phenomenal dedication of a CEO forgoing any administrative or bureaucratic obstacles in order to _individually address _each of the troops in the trenches as commendable and exemplary service. 

Inasmuch as i am in_ utter awe _of your tenacity, I can only imagine this monumental effort and extranious tedium taking the lions share of your day.
It might be mentioned your time could be better managed responding to us _en masse'_. In fact there exists many on line profesionnal forums you could easily assume far more bang for your pen's buck than snail mail , it's expenditures and resources

Besides, it's the _'green thing' t_o do, as evidenced in most trade periodicals these days
I would suggest ET, one of many viable conduits , i'm sure you'll find all participants there professional , friendly, as well as more than willing to explore the grandeur of your orginization

http://www.electriciantalk.com/

Sincerely
~Steve


----------



## Hack Work (Dec 29, 2013)

MDShunk said:


> Anyone every try, or have success at, getting the NFPA to quit sending mailings? I swear you could cover a couple acres with all the paper they send me in a year's time. *They are absolutely the biggest junk mail sender I get mail from. * Any ideas?


Apparently you're not a member of the NRA.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

macmikeman said:


> They read your posts here and realized you are not really an electrician?


Ouch


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

MDShunk said:


> I remember a news story in the 80's where a guy signed up for all the junk mail he could get, and heated his house with it all winter. I wonder if anyone still does that? I remember they used to sell gizmo's that you could tightly roll newspapers into fire logs.


When I get really mad about junk mail I stuff the postage paid envelopes wit all the trash that will fit in it: banana peals, food scraps etc. and send it back on their dime.:laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Semi-Ret Electrician said:


> When I get really mad about junk mail I stuff the postage paid envelopes wit all the trash that will fit in it: banana peals, food scraps etc. and send it back on their dime.:laughing:


I have done that and it works.
We can all thank Paul Harvey for that little tip


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I have done that and it works.
> We can all thank Paul Harvey for that little tip


Didn't know where I got the idea. 
That must be "the rest of the story":laughing:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

I was a paying NFPA member for a number of years because
of a professional affiliation. Joined the IAEI for the same reason.

The nice thing about the IAEI is that they will send you
a free NFPA codebook every three years without deluging
you with junkmail in the meantime.

IAEI spends the money to buy you a codebook
NFPA spends the money to send you junkmail.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

MTW said:


> Somehow I stopped receiving them. Not sure how that happened, but I'm quite happy to keep it that way.


Yeah, my first thought when seeing this thread was "hey where is all that ****???"

Now that I said that it's all gonna arrive en masse. :laughing:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

I made the mistake of ordering some official NFPA fast tabs for my 2011 code book and got on their mailing list. It was ridiculous. I put up with it for a few months, but then finally decided to put an end to it.

Check out this link:

http://www.nfpa.org/catalog/help/privacy_policy.html



> Customer Mailing Lists/Postal Addresses
> 
> If you supply us with your postal address on-line you may receive periodic mailings from us with information on new products and services or upcoming events. *If you do not wish to receive such mailings, please let us know by calling us at the number provided above, e-mailing us at the above address, or writing to us at the above address.* You may receive mailings from other reputable companies. You can, however, have your name put on our do-not-share list by calling us at the number provided above, e-mailing us at the above address, or writing to us at the above address. Please provide us with your exact name and address. We will be sure your name is removed from the list we share with other organizations.





> Our postal address is:
> 1 Batterymarch Park
> Quincy, MA 02169-7471
> 
> ...


I contacted them all three ways just to be safe :laughing: Seems to have worked, I haven't gotten a thing from them in a few years.


----------



## bullmike (Jun 13, 2011)

While the NFPA is bad with "snail" mail & email . The KING of Excessive letters & email is the National Rifle Association & the Queen is ILA ( a division of the NRA)


----------



## AZ86 (Mar 30, 2013)

soooo I'm guessing the NFPA Membership isn't worth it?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

How many EC's do you see with_ 'nfpa member' _on their biz cards or trucks AZ?


~CS~


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

The NFPA is an Eco terrorist.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Chris1971 said:


> The NFPA is an Eco terrorist.


OK Prince. :no::laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

macmikeman said:


> Change to a post office box and then never go pick up your mail.


That's all you need to do..:laughing:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Send them back some hate mail.

Sent from my C5215 using electriciantalk.com mobile app


----------

